# Cialis (Tadalafil) Dosage



## BlueJayMuscle (Oct 17, 2012)

Curious what sort of dosages guys are running of this and how often?


----------



## SwoleChamp (Oct 17, 2012)

Research with 10 mg ed worked great with my subject. 20mg is killer as well, almost too much lol...I used osta gain for my research btw, very happy with there products


----------



## dirtwarrior (Oct 18, 2012)

10 mg daily will also help with bp issues


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Oct 19, 2012)

starting at 5mgED tomorrow. most likely up to 10mgED just wanna feel it out


----------

